

Daredevil’s Powers Are More Realistic Than You Think - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/daredevils-powers-are-more-realistic-than-you-think

======
alwaysdoit
I actually really like what they've done to make Daredevil more "realistic" in
a lot of different ways:

\- Characters who speak other languages don't speak English for no reason,
they just use subtitles.

\- The villain is actually portrayed with a lot of positive human emotions and
motivations.

\- The struggles the characters are often grappling with are familiar every
day things, like how do I prioritize work vs. family?

~~~
sosborn
>Characters who speak other languages

The sections where they spoke Japanese really took me out of the world they
created. It was so poorly executed.

Having said that, I LOVED the series as a whole. Very well done.

~~~
ajford
Can you elaborate? I'm only a few episodes in, so perhaps it's obvious when
you get there. Is it the Japanese that's wrong, or something else?

~~~
sosborn
The words they chose are OK, but the pronunciation and delivery are awful.

------
icebraining
Kish was featured in a TAL episode this year, dubbed "Batman":
[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/544/b...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/544/batman)

They go into more length about his abilities and his views on the culture,
which (in his opinion) holds back the blind from being more independent
individuals.

------
emeraldd
Those are some interesting:

    
    
       "When Amargan sketched these images—as opposed to shapeless scribbles—the researchers saw activity in brain areas typically associated with vision, including the striate cortex and the frontal and parietal regions of the visual cortex."
    

That reminds me of a virtual frame buffer where off screen rendering happens.
I wonder what the differences are between someone who lost vision due to
damage to the visual cortex in the brain version issues that prevent visual
information from reaching the brain.

------
copsarebastards
I'm adding "Assumptions about what I think/believe" to my list of things in
news titles that annoy me, along with "Yes no questions where the answer is
no".

------
futuretext
It's awesome that Netflix finally released this in braille (it took some fan
outrage). Seems sadly ironic they didn't do it when they first released the
series...

------
ComputerGuru
Is it just me or has there been a tremendous influx in nautil.us posts making
it to the top of the front page with few votes?

~~~
ChuckMcM
Are they uninteresting irrelevant posts? The weekend sees a lot of NYT posts
but they are really one of the few places publishing new stuff on the
weekends. Are you reading posts from the _newest_ page and seeing interesting
stuff that isn't making it to the front page?

So meta discussion aside, there is a difference between 'seeing' and
'perceiving' and one of my great uncles who was blind was much better at
perceiving what was going on around him than sighted people. It really amazed
me the first time he asked me why some topic was making me uncomfortable (I
had no idea he could perceive that)

